# Need to make a scarecrow/scaredog



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The tiny town I have my boutique in is having their annual Scarecrow contest in October along with their annual October Fest Antique festival. I guess it's a requirement that every business enters a scarecrow into the contest and then the general public votes on whose is the best. Obviously I need to have a 'scaredog' LOL, but I'm clueless as to how to go about making one. So I need ideas for my 'scaredog' and tips on how to make it. I think to do something frou frou doggy would be hysterical since I'm the Pampered Pet Boutique. Please....I'm begging for some help!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, let me think on it.....my mind has been in Halloween mode for a while now...I'll get back to you soon....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Been thinking today and here is an idea.

Take a picture of your pup and focus on his head. Take this pic, enlarge it huge and make into an iron transfer (you can get these at Office Depot or at a copy place done for you). Iron the transfer onto a pillow case you can stuff as the head.
Then make the rest of the scarecrow using a shirt and pants you can decorate with maltese things or dog toys things from your store. A button saying I scare all the _______away! 

If yo have a craft /material store in town you can use paw print material to make a shirt or scarf. If you want to do all Maltese, I believe the Northcentral Maltese Rescue site [Malt shophas some maltese material.

You could also have all your friends send you pics of their dogs and using craft glue put them onto a cheap pair of overalls. Maybe it can be their dogs dressed in costumes.

Get a Straw hat and use rhinestones to decorate. Or use flowers to decorate around the brim.

You can have a stuffed crow or another animal on a leash that he is carrying in his stuffed arm and the other gloved paw has the leash.

Enough from me.......I will pm you more if you would like them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you have a lawn/garden store nearby or even check online for the wire forms for a dog shape...then cover in straw. you can take some straw and make a "top-knot"... even put denim doggie clothes on it and the typical red bandana around the neck.

Something on this idea but with straw instead of the moss as base. 
http://gidesigns.net/gifts-for-dog-lovers.html

Here's a wire forms of dogs:

http://webpages.charter.net/mrtopiary/pages/dogs.htm


This one is for a Yorkie but could easily be Maltese:
http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2091


you could 'eyes' from craft store ( or have DEB! make ya a pair  LOL )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wondering ... are you allowed to use raffia as material instead of the more 'normal' straw? > it comes in continous lengths like bundle of yarn and think you could more easily work with it than straw. Could be "tied/glued" on form .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been thinking of raffia too - you could make a whimsical vest for him to wear and hot glue raffia so it's sticking out all around.....not done yet, I'll be back....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was myself wondering about raffia. I'll have to check the rules. Haven't received them yet. But I took the fluffs for their afternoon walk today and I saw something that another business did with corn shocks just today. HOLY COW!!! If they did that with corn shocks, I'm in big trouble. It's raining so I can't get a pic right now but as soon as I can I will and post it. You just won't believe it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, now I'm thinking make tiny velcro bands (like belly bands) one for each ankle and have raffia attached to those too (cool!)....still thinking....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a sample of the town my boutique is in and what is starting to go up for fall. This business put this up for October Fest just yesterday! :w00t: As you can see...I think I'm in *BIG* trouble for this Scarecrow competition. :faint: 


































And here are just some surrounding views. Despite the lovely rain courtesy of Ike, it's still kind of pretty.

























Eee Gads!! Don't know how this got in here!!  








Still with his nose in the flowers. *sigh* Will by darlin' boy Jett ever learn? :smilie_tischkante: 

I so appreciate all the ideas and suggestions so far. Please keep them coming!!! :smhelp:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly this must be a picture of Riegsecker Marketplace ....I am sure that they have it professionally decorated...and have a huge budget just appropriated for that alone....I wouldn't even try and compete with them...you will make yourself crazy...I like the idea of incorporating a picture of your furbabies in your scarecrow...seriously..if it is a scarecrow contest...I am still looking for one in the pictures you posted...

Have to admit...the cutest pic of all was the one of Jett taking time to smell the flowers....that boy knows what's important in life....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Sep 13 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634531


> If I remember correctly this must be a picture of Riegsecker Marketplace ....I am sure that they have it professionally decorated...and have a huge budget just appropriated for that alone....I wouldn't even try and compete with them...you will make yourself crazy...I like the idea of incorporating a picture of your furbabies in your scarecrow...seriously..if it is a scarecrow contest...I am still looking for one in the pictures you posted...
> 
> Have to admit...the cutest pic of all was the one of Jett taking time to smell the flowers....that boy knows what's important in life....[/B]


Yep! That's exactly where it is, across from the Blue Gate. Good memory!

I just found out today that it was professionally done. I was worried there for a minute. But I guess the bigger businesses do hire pros in for some of these contests, so we'll see what happens for the actual Scarecrow Contest. And I just found out that I'll need to learn how to make a Gingerbread House for that contest I think in February! :smpullhair: 

Soooo....when you coming to Shipshewana???


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the idea that Joyomom had for the scarecrow. I love the pics especially the one of Jett smelling the flowers. Your town is very beautiful, i would love to go there one day.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Soooo....when you coming to Shipshewana??? 


Don and I would love to come down now that the kids are back in school....we just hate to come down there when the kids are on summer break...too many people...sometime in October would be fun...the weather is still nice...and we would be able to see all the stores decorated...will try to get my mom to stay with Miss Skylar Sue so we can plan on it...


----------

